

Beth is our new marketing manager for social media... - dotcoma
http://dilbert.com/fast/2010-09-13/

======
aubreyz
The Dilbert comic strip needs to end with what dignity it has left with
Dilbert finding himself in an erotic asphyxiation scene gone wrong. Then, to
bring it back to its mundane subject matter, Dogbert can tweet about it on his
Blackberry.

------
erikstarck
It's funny coz it's true.

~~~
orblivion
And yet it's not really funny.

~~~
ouhjygj
That's coz it's Dilbert

